# Spray adhesive leaving residue on shirts after washing



## ThreadzEmb (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Based on some posts I've read here on the forums, I tried using Elmer's Craft Glue adhesive spray to secure my paper to the garment in an effort to prevent ghosting. It did stop the ghosting, however after the shirts were washed, you could see where the adhesive was because lint from the washer/dryer was stuck to it.

I'm so glad I tried this on my own shirts before giving them to a customer and having them tell me about it.

Is there an over the counter adhesive spray that will NOT leave this residue behind?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

use tack paper
Or snap the paper out the second the press opens.
Do use spray it all sucks.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Were you spraying the tack onto the paper or the shirt?


----------



## ThreadzEmb (Aug 21, 2014)

jpkevin said:


> Were you spraying the tack onto the paper or the shirt?


I sprayed the paper.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

You don't need very much spray - hardly any at all. There shouldn't be enough on the paper to transfer over to the shirt.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

you need a repositional contact adhesive made for high temperature work - general craft adhesive spray isn't recommended. And as mentioned, you only need a very light spray - hold can about a metre from the paper.
We use 3M Scotchweld 75 spray, as we wanted to use a proper branded industrial product, not some generic product rebranded as being specifically for sublimation and more expensive than it should be, which is to me what the stuff Conde sell seems to be- I don't want to pay a "sublimation tax"


----------



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone have an idea of a US-based adhesive similar to the 3M Scotchweld 75 sold in Europe? Something you can get at Home Depot or Lowes?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I use this: Easy-Tack™ Repositionable Adhesive - | Krylon


----------



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like they sell it at Michaels....right across the street from my Home Depot.

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## 4theTeam (Feb 21, 2011)

You should be using the heat tape that is made for this purpose. I have been sublimating since 2000 and if I use the tape there is no ghosting. I get mine from Johnson Plastics but I am sure it is available elsewhere as well. We also use it on occasion for some vinyl applications when the carrier is not tacky or single vinyl letters with no carrier.


----------



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

4theTeam said:


> You should be using the heat tape that is made for this purpose. I have been sublimating since 2000 and if I use the tape there is no ghosting. I get mine from Johnson Plastics but I am sure it is available elsewhere as well. We also use it on occasion for some vinyl applications when the carrier is not tacky or single vinyl letters with no carrier.


Forgive my ignorance here, but I am 100% new to sublimation.

I am assuming that using tape is as simple as taping two (or all four) sides of the transfer to the shirt to hold it in place?

Wouldn't you get ghosting when trying to pull the tape off, or does it rip away fairly easily?

Thanks for any advice you can offer!


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

burgertech said:


> Forgive my ignorance here, but I am 100% new to sublimation.
> 
> I am assuming that using tape is as simple as taping two (or all four) sides of the transfer to the shirt to hold it in place?
> 
> ...


I used to use the spray but it gets everywhere and leaves some residue. I have switched to using heat tape and have had no problem. I tape opposite corners and when I pull the paper up just start at one of the tape sides and pull towards the other. It is much cleaner to me.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

macman29681 said:


> I have switched to using heat tape and have had no problem.


What shirts are you using? When I use tape, it leaves marks on the ATC Pro Team Tees.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

tippy said:


> What shirts are you using? When I use tape, it leaves marks on the ATC Pro Team Tees.



I use Gildan 42000, ST350's, and Jerzee 21m without a problem.


----------



## bretbyron (May 7, 2013)

To prevent ghosting we spray the backside of the graphic so it sticks to the press when opened and not the shirt.

We use a light mist adhesive for screen printing.


----------

